# Courses in military French?



## Kajsa (14 Oct 2014)

Hi there,
I'm a Public Affairs Officer employed by the Swedish Army. I will be deploying to Mali within the next year or two and wanted to brush up on my French. I know the Canadian Armed Forces offer language courses in military French, but I haven't been able to find any contact information online. Does anyone know to whom I could write to find out more about these courses and whether they are also open to partner nations? I'm a Swedish citizen, but married to a Canadian so we spend a lot of time in Canada although we are not residents there at present. 
I'd appreciate any advice.

Cheers,
Kajsa


----------



## Ostrozac (28 Oct 2014)

The Canadian Forces Language School is the unit that runs our language courses. They are headquartered in Ottawa, with a detachment in Saint Jean, Quebec, and they should be able to answer your questions.

Contact information is given on their website:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/language-school.page

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/language-school-contacts.page

Bonne chance!


----------

